# Anyone have a canoe forsale?



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking to buy one asap let me know if you have one forsale or know of someone that does. Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craigslist


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a white birch colored 12' Radisson canoe w/oarlocks and original oars + 2 good paddles and a portage carrier and clamp-on motor mount. Excellent condition. $275.00 firm.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

joel82fishman said:


> Looking to buy one asap let me know if you have one forsale or know of someone that does. Thanks



I know of a older 14' fiberglass canoe for $175. You can probably get it for less. Where are you located?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It needs a little tinder love and care. $100. I only used it 1 time in 10 years. I live near Davison. Thinking on getting me a kayak.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Saw Menards had a ad this past weekend for a 16ft canoe $299, less $100 rebate for $199.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what your using it for is most critical. i'm about to buy a used one myself. as i want it mostly for my self to take along on camping trips for fishing in lakes and slow moving rivers. and loading and unloading on top of my truck may not always be real gentle. i'm going with aluminum. as i'm comfortable with its tuffness.
craigs list has lots of canoes of all material from crazy cheap,,i see one today for $75 to crazy expensive. 
i'll looke for a good manufacture between $250-$350.
i see a couple grumans and michicraft in those prices, a nice gruman just north of me. might try for it this weekend.

this is a good time to get one before everyone gets spring fever and buys them up.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

joel82fishman said:


> Looking to buy one asap let me know if you have one forsale or know of someone that does. Thanks


 think i saw a nice 12 foot meijers in your area on craigslist too. would be real handy little canoe


----------

